# Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster



## Mannheimer (17. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

da das Interesse am Faulenzen bzw. Jiggen immer größer wird und immer wieder Namen wie Greys Prowla, Speedmaster und Co gennannt werden, möchte ich hier ein kleines Review präsentieren. 
Dieser Text basiert auf meinen Erfahrungen und meiner Meinung bezüglich der *Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure 2,74m* in den Wurfgewichtsklassen von *20-50g* und *40-80g*, sowie der *Shimano Speedmaster AX 300XH* mit *50-100g* Wurfgewicht.

*Review: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure 2,74m* 

Einleitung:
Zur Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure, kurz SL oder GPSL040 (2,74m,20-50g) bzw GPSL045 (2,74m,40-80g) wie sie der Hersteller nennt, lässt sich zunächst sagen, dass es sich hierbei um eine Qualitativ hochwertige Rute handelt, welche in der -80g sowie in der -50g Klasse bretthart und wahnsinnig schnell ist.
Wie sich die Ruten unterscheiden und wie ich diese Einschätze erfahrt in folgendem Bericht.

Beringung:
Mit sechs Ringen plus Spitzenring, also insgesamt sieben Ringen auf 274cm, ist die Greys gut ausgerüstet. Es könnten optisch gesehen ein paar mehr sein, beim Angeln sind mir jedoch keine großen Nachteile dadurch aufgefallen.
Greys Prowla setzt bei der GSPL040 auf filigrane Einstegringe, lediglich der Starterring kommt in Doppelstegform daher. Die Ringe sind deutlich größer als bei der Shimano Yasei Aspius oder Speedmaster jedoch im annehmbaren Bereich.
Die GPSL045 hingegn trägt massive Doppelstegringe, die zur leichteren Versionen relativ groß ausfallen.
Das Gewicht der Ringe macht sich bemerkbar und die Kopflastigkeit der 40-80g Rute lässt sich nicht mehr unter den Tisch kehren, dazu aber später mehr.

Griff und Rollenhalter:
Recht kurz und dünn gehalten, so beschreibt man den Korkgriff der Greys am besten. Um es mit mittelalterlichen Maßen auszudrücken ist von Rollenhalter zum Ende Rute etwas mehr als eine Elle platz.
Zum Angeln für den einen vielleicht ganz angenehm, stellten sich spätestens beim Werfen erste Zweifel ein. Die Hände sind gezwungenermaßen recht eng beieinander und der richtige Schwung wollte mir wohl nicht gelingen, was aber auch am später beschriebenen Blank liegen kann.
Ein D-Tecta Rollenhalter hält Shimano Stradic, Spro Red Arc und Co fest an Ort und stelle.
Nicht ganz einfach lässt sich die dünne Feststellschraube anziehen, mit etwas Übung gelingt es sicher ganz gut. Richtig massiv würde ich die Konstruktion nicht beschreiben und mit etwas Kraftaufwand sind die flachen Windungen sicher zu beschädigen, das möchte jedoch keiner, weshalb es bei humanem Zudrehen bleiben sollte - Nach FEST kommt bekanntlich LOSE.
Der Rollenhalter bietet ein weiteres Feature, den direkten Kontakt zum Blank. Dazu wurde der Kork im Foregrip mit einer Aussparung versehen. Gedacht ist diese um mit den Fingern den direkten Kontakt zum Blank aufnehmen zu können.
Eine deutliche Verbesserung konnte ich beim Angeln aber nicht feststellen.
Bemerkt habe ich jedoch die dünne des Griffs. Anfangs empfand ich es als äußerst angenehm, nach 15 Minuten intensivstem Jiggen änderte sich meine Meinung jedoch. Durch den dünnen Griff muss man die Hand relativ weit schließen, was bei mir mit der Zeit zu Verkrampfungen führte.
Andere mögen dies vielleicht nicht so empfinden, wir haben nunmal nicht alle einheitlich große Hände. Meine Meinung dazu ist leider nicht positiv.

Blank und Praxistest:
Der Blank beider Ruten ist dünn und die Rute erhält dadurch eine gewisse Grundleichtigkeit.
Schnell ist er bei beiden Modellen, jedoch ist die -80g Version so hart, dass selbst ein 60g Sargblei, nur am Spitzenring angebunden, die Rute kaum sichtbar beansprucht.
Die Spitze rührt sich kaum und der Blank gibt lediglich ein wenig parabolisch nach.
Auf starken Druck reagieren beide Ruten ähnlich und tendieren zu einer semi- bis parabolischen Aktion.
Beim Faulenzen bewegen sich die Spitzen kaum. Im Stillwasser sind mit der 20-50g Version sogar Köpfe von 40g und einem 13cm Action Shad gut zu führen. Im Fließwasser stößt man bei 28g jedoch schon an die Grenzen und vielleicht etwas darüber hinaus.
Mit der 40-80g Variante sind sicherlich auch 50g Köpfe in der Strömung drin.

Durch die härte des Blanks ging mir die Sensibilität etwas verloren. Gerade wenn der Untergrund sandig wird, konnte das auftreffen des Köders nicht deutlich genug wahrgenommen werden.

Die schweren Doppelstegringe bei der GPSL045 sorgen zudem für eine starke Kopflastigkeit, die selbst mit einer 4000 Stradic GTM RB nicht ausreichend ausgeglichen werden konnte.
Das kleinere Modell ist durch die feinere Beringung deutlich leichter und nicht so stark Kopflastig. Eine 3000er Rolle bringt sie schon nahe an einen guten Punkt in Fakto Ausgeglichenheit.
Beide Ruten behalten jedoch im nackten Zustand (ohne Rolle) eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Kopflastigkeit die sicher auch durch das kurz geratene Griffstück zustande kommt.

Am unteren Teil des Blank befindet sich bei der Greys Prowla 40-80g eine seitlich angebrachte Hakenöse, bei der 20-50g Greys war diese unten angebracht. Ob es sich dabei um verschiedene Produktionen handelt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Vielleicht unterscheiden nur die Gewichtsklassen über die Anbringung.

Fazit:
Die Greys Prowla ist eine super verarbeitete und brettharte Rute, dafür kann man sie lieben oder hassen.
Ich empfand das Angeln mit ihr zwar als ok, aber für diesen Preis habe ich mir mehr erhoff, vorallem was den Köderkontakt angeht.

*Review:Shimano Speedmaster AX 300XH*

Einleitung:
Nachdem mich die Greys Rute nicht zufrieden gestellt hatte, musste eine brauchbare Alternative her. Die oft kritisierte, aber auch hoch gelobte Speedmaster AX von Shimano sollte es werden. Wie sich diese im Vergleich zu Greys Prowlas Spitzenrute verhält könnt ihr dem folgenden Text entnehmen.

Beringung:
Die Beringung ist so, wie ich es mir bei einer Jigrute vorstelle. Auf 300cm verteilen sich sage und schreibe 11 Ringe (inklusive Spitzenring). Vom Startring ausgehend wird die Größe der Einstegringe immer kleiner. So ändert sich der Abstand der Ringe zum Blank stetig. Die oberen 5 Ringe (Spitzenring nicht inbegriffen) verzichten dann komplett auf den Steg und liegen direkt am Blank.
Dies gewährleistet eine nah am Blank geführte Schnur.
Durch die hohe Anzahl der Ringe verteilt sich das Gewicht ausgeglichen auf den Blank, was zu einer strafferen Aktion führt.

Griff und Rollenhalter:
Der Griff, ebenfalls aus Kork, ist mit 1 1/2 Ellen länger als bei der Greys und im unteren Bereich ist eine Teilung à la Duplon angedeutet. Die Länge sorgt dafür, dass man beim Werfen ausreichende Hebelkräfte wirken lassen kann und den Köder bis ins Nirvana schleudert.
Angenehm ist die dicke des Foregrips, an der sich die Rute am besten halten und führen lässt.
Eine Besonderheit: Der Foregrip dient zur Befestigung der Rolle indem er, durch ein Gewinde gezwungen, nach unten gedreht wird.
Sensibilität durch diese Konstruktion ging aber nach meinem empfingen nicht verloren.

Blank und Praxistest:
Der Blank ist nicht ganz so hart und steif wie bei der Greys Prowla Rute und die Spitze ist sensibler.
Beim faulenzen neigt diese sich ein wenig, schnellt jedoch rasendschnell wieder zurück. Auch auf sandigem Grund konnte man den abgesunkenen Köder im Griff spüren, sowie das entlasten der Spitze sehen.
Schnell ist die Rute ohnehin und durch die oben angesprochene Ringanzahl wird der Blank zusätzlich gestützt.
Bei Belastung gibt zunächst das obere viertel der Rutenspitze nach bis man sie bei starkem Zug in einer Semiparabolische Aktion wiederfindet.
In Sachen Köderkontakt bietet die Rute noch einiges mehr. Steht der Köder in der Strömung kann man sogar die Vibrationen der Schnur und das Schlagen des Aktionshads im Rutengriff spüren.
Die Wurfweiten der Shimano Rute sind beeindruckend. Der Blank lädt sich super auf und der schöne Griff trägt das nötigste dazu bei, den Köder weit zu werfen.

Mit einer 4000er Stradic GTM RB ist der Balancepunkt direkt auf dem Foregrip, perfekt!

Die Hakenöse befindet sich ebenfalls am unteren Teil des Blanks, kurz vor dem Foregrip hat aber eine ausergwöhnlich Form - ich glaube typisch für Shimano.

Fait:
Die teils starke Kritik an der Speedmaster kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Für mich ist die Rute ganz klar besser als die Greys. An Sensibilität und Beringung kann ihr die Specialist Lure, meiner Meinung nach, nicht das Wasser reichen.
Für mich die ideale Rute für den Rheinstrom und einige stillere Seitenarme. Ich bin mir sicher beim Hechtangeln würde die SSMAX30XH auch keine schlechte Figur machen.


Wie gesagt, dies ist meine persönliche Einschätzung und muss nicht mit jeder anderen Meinung übereinstimmen. Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

LG Chris

PS: Dieser Beitrag ist in ähnlicher Form auch in anderen Foren zu finden, entstammt jedoch meiner Feder und ist nicht geklaut.


----------



## benihana (17. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Klasse Bericht mit ausführlicher Beschreibung. War bis vor kurzem noch Auf der suche nach einer Rute für genau den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzbereich, jiggen im Rheinstrom. 
Hatte zum testen die greys in 50-100 g, diese war mir auch zu hart. Jetzt kommt die 40-80. Habe die Steifheit der greys immer als sehr angenehm empfunden, denke das wird bei dem "kleineren" Model ähnlich sein. Den sehr schmale griff der greys habe ich eher als angenehm empfunden, hatte keine Probleme mit krämpfen oder ähnlichem. Die Rute sieht so sehr filigran aus. 
Vom werfen her kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, hat sich gut aufgeladen und ich kam weit raus. 

Die Rute soll außerdem noch zum wobbeln in Schweden mit grossen ködern genutzt werden, Mitte Oktober kann ich dann mal berichten.


----------



## Kingkurt70 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Wüsste nicht, warum die Speedmaster groß kritisiert werden sollte. Angel sie seit drei Jahren in der Gezeitenelbe in und um Hamburg und sie erledigt ihren Job absolut top. 
Habe härtere Ruten ausprobiert, kam mit denen aber nicht so gut klar. Die Speedmaster ist für mich zum Faulenzen ne Super-Rute. Benutze aber auch im Hauptstrom nur in äußerst seltenen Fällen mal 21-Gramm-Köpfe, nie darüber.
Kann sie nur empfehlen, auch wenn sie mit der Twin Power noch immer etwas kopflastig ist, was mich aber nicht stört.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Hallo Mannheimer,

vielen Dank schonmal für deinen ausführlichen Bericht bzgl. der Greys. Ich stehe nämlich auch vor der Wahl einer neuen Rute - und momentan würde Preistechnisch die Greys ganz weit oben mitspielen.

Leider warst du ja nicht so angetan von der Greys - sodass deine ja zurück ging. Aber bei einigen Punkten wollte ich nochmal einhaken:

Dass die Greys Platinum Specialist L 20-50Gr etwas kopflastig ist, steht ausser Frage. Mit welcher Rolle hattest du die Rute gefischt? ich habe vor meine 2500er Technium zu nehmen... aber ohne Kontergewichte komme ich da wohl nicht hin.....

Welche Köder hast du genau benutzt? Ich fische meist mit 4,5" Shakern und Jigs zw. 14-21 Gr.


----------



## Moerser83 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Klasse Bericht, spiele auch mit den gedanken mir noch eine zuzulegen.
Momentan hab ich die Sportex BS Wg20 und die könnte Mm ein bisschen Straffer sein...


----------



## Mannheimer (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

@Fr33 ich hatte eine 4000er Stradic GTM-RB dran. Die wiegt deutlich mehr als deine Technium. Ganz so Kopflastig war die 20-50gr nicht mehr, man müsste aber sicher 20-30gr an das Ende der Rute klemmen um sie ausgewogen zu halten. Bei der 50-100g Version braucht man schon einiges mehr.

Ich hab alle Köder an der Greys probiert. Von 10-40g Kopf und Gummis zwischen 10 udn 13cm. Erst bei 28g war die Wurfweite meinem Empfinden nach akzeptabel.
Die Rute läd sich bei 20g schlicht weg nicht auf.
Der Köderkontakt war für mich auch nicht so deutlich spürbar. Wenn ich es mit der Shimano vergleich, bei der ich schon die Schnurvibrationen im Griff merke, ist das ein enormer Unterschied.
Ich hab im Laden mal ein 60g Blei an die 20-50g Greys gehängt und ein Fotos geschossen.
Hab es leider nur in der WhatsApp-Auflösung aber man sieht, dass sie sich kein bisschen biegt.






Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden. Ich rate dir bestell die Rute im Internet, dann kannst du sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgeben. Am besten wäre es anderen Ruten direkt im Vergleich zu sehen.

Die Greys mag gut sein, ich fand sie aber für mein Vorhaben ungeeignet.

LG Chris


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Servus Chris,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Infos. Das sind echt brauchbare Sachen dabei. Das mit dem Sargblei sieht natürlich heftig aus. Ich fische derzeit ne Damokles 30-80Gr WG.... reales WG sind hier ca. 45-50gr. Bei 18gr Jigs + Shad läd die sich zwar auf .... aber die Köderkontrolle ist aufgrund der fast zu weichen Spitze schlecht...

Ich habe die Greys im Netz für rund 130€ +  Versand gesehen. Mal sehn ob ich die order.

Im moment fällt mir in der Preisklasse nix ein, was nicht irgendwie Kopflastig wäre.... auch ne Rocke soll kopflastig sein.


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Finds super wenn jemand sich die Mühe macht, solche einen Erfahrungsberichte zu verfassen. #6
Ich selbst fische dir Greys und spüre in der Elbe jeden kleinsten Sandhügel. Gerade durch ihre Härte merkt man doch erst was der Köder macht. Eine weiche Rute würde doch den Grundkontakt gar nicht erst über den Blank übertragen?! Der Köderkontakt verpufft schließlich bei einer weichen Rute (habe früher auch weichere Ruten gefischt).
Auf den Anhieb bist du leider nicht eingegangen: durch den schnellen Blank sitzt der wie eine Bombe! Und die Reaktionszeit wird somit verkürzt! Man verschläft also nicht so schnell den Anhieb.
Der schlanke Griff gefällt mir persönlich besser und finde es schöner zu fischen, weil ich das gefühl habe ich kann schnell mit der Rute reagieren und habe einen festen Griff - aber das denke ich ist einfach nur Geschmackssache.
PS: zu der anderen Rute kann ich natürlich keinen Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

@ Aalredl

fischst du die Greys auch mit ner 4000er Rolle? 

Was noch keiner geschrieben hat - wie ist den die Rute am Griff angeschlossen? Einteiliger Rubberkork oder ist das noch son Gummi dran(siehe hier: http://www.philes-shop.ch/image/cache/data/Greys%20Prowla/Ruten/Prowla%20Platinum%20Specialist%20Lure/Prowla%20Platinum%20Specialist%20Lure%20Rod-3-500x500.jpg)

ich kann das auf keinen Bildern erkennen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

ich fische die 50g WG mit einer 2500er. eine 4000er wäre mir zu groß, obwohl die Angaben immer relativ ungenau für verschiedene Rollen ausfallen. 
Sie ist Kopflastig: Aber weit weniger als bei einer Beastmaster die ich im vergleich auch schon in der Hand hatte. Mich persönlich stört es nicht (mehr). Habe mich daran gewöhnt. Der Abschluss ist ohne Gummi. Das ist, wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht dieser Rubberkork-abschluss.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Moin,

danke für die Info. Also ich habe se gestern noch bestellt und schaue mir die Rute daheim dann mal an. 

Momentan ist meine trotz 30gr Zusatz mehr als Kopflastig... wenn alle Stricke reissen und die Rute gefällt - wird der Griff modifiziert. Gibt so schöne Abschlusskappen mit V2A Geschwichtsscheiben....


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hatte den plan aber wieder verworfen, weil ich meine Rute so halte, dass nur der kleine Finger hinter dem Rollenfuß sitzt und ich dadurch kaum Belastung nach vorn habe. Falls du Zusatzgewichte am Griffende anbringst, beschreibe doch bei Gelegenheit bitte wie du dabei vorgehst  Allgemein würde mich dein Eindruck von der Rute interessieren falls du sie fischst #6


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Servus,

naja bestellt und bezahlt ist se bereits. Hoffe ich kann die mal Probewerfen.... hab ja als Vergleich meine olle Damokles....

BTW: Ich weiss dass die Greys ne Blankgarantie hat... die 120€ würde ich aber verschmerzen können, wenn die Balance passt. Mein Plan wäre nach sowas zu schauen: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...n-Alu-Einsteckkappe-m.-Messingscheiben-88-01/

Wenn es gar nicht geht und damit die Rute nachträglich aber optisch ansprechend auszugleichen --- nur wenns gar nicht geht, der Blank aber top ist!


----------



## Mannheimer (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

@Fr33 Schau mal hier--> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237970&page=2&post=#20

De wurde eine Endkappe für die Greys angefertigt, sieht super aus.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Gude,

ja den Thread hab ich schon entdeckt... aber fand die Umsetzung leider nicht schön. Um die Abschlusskappe so klein wie möglich zu halten hätte ich nicht gerade leichtes Alu genommen -das nix wiegt. Sondern eher was aus V2A etc. was weniger aufträgt, aber mehr Gewicht/cm³ hat.

So ne fertige Abschlusskappe (am besten in Schwarz-Rot, passend zum Lack der Rute) ist ja schnell eingeklebt.


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

So Männers,

habe vor ner guten Stunde die bestellte Greys endlich begrabbelt... oha :l das ist mal ne Vollkontaktrute zum Zanderärgern. Wo Greys da ihr WG hergenommen hat, weiss ich nicht. 20-50Gr steht drauf.... sie ist straffer als meine olle Damokles mit 30-80Gr Wurfgewicht....

Mit meiner 2500er Technium ist sie wie leider erwartet nicht sauber ausbalanciert. Aber sollte ich behalten - wird das korrigiert.

Das Ding ist auf jeden Fall ein Bleistift mit Ringen.... extrem dünner Blank - fast schon filligran. Dadurch eben auch insgesammt sehr sehr leicht. Laut Küchenwaage sind es gerade mal 157gr auf 2,74m verteilt.

Ich muss den Stecken am Wochenende umbedingt mal Probewerfen. Durch den straffen Blank gehe ich von aus, dass die Köder nicht ganz so weit fliegen werden....


----------



## Moerser83 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So Männers,
> 
> habe vor ner guten Stunde die bestellte Greys endlich begrabbelt... oha :l das ist mal ne Vollkontaktrute zum Zanderärgern. Wo Greys da ihr WG hergenommen hat, weiss ich nicht. 20-50Gr steht drauf.... sie ist straffer als meine olle Damokles mit 30-80Gr Wurfgewicht....
> 
> ...


 
Bin auf dein Feedback gespannt


----------



## paule79 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Hi,
nochmals was zu den verschiedenen Ruten.
Es ist glaub ich ziemlich schwer es allgemein zu beschreiben,denn jeder hat andere Vorlieben.

Ich habe auch viele Ruten ausprobiert und zu der Greys kann ich persönlich nur gutes sagen.

Was Kopflastigkeit angeht,da ist die Shimano Aspius weitaus kopflastiger als die Greys,ohne Ausgleichgewichte zumindest.

Der Köderkontakt ist bei der Greys,zumindest im Baggersee,besser als bei der Aspius.

Was die Wurfweite angeht,ich habe mir mal eine Berkley Skeletor in 3,00m mit 8-32g Wg bestellt die oft als Weitwurfrute angepriesen wird und damit werfe ich auch nicht viel weiter.
Getestet u.a. mit Gno in 28g,Gufis etc.

Vom Gewicht der Rute kann ich nur schwärmen.
Ich fische Sie momentan mit ner 3000er Aernos und die Rute ist an der Hakenöse fast in Waage.
Ne 4000 er Stradic passt vom Gewicht auch ganz gut,wirkt aber irgendwie klumpig.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Servus,

die Aspius hatte ich auch mal in der Hand.... eig ganz ok. Kostet aber das selbe wie die Greys und man muss extra die orig Ausgleichgewichte nachkaufen.... das finde ich bei dem Preis affig ... eher unverschämt.

Das die Greys keine Ausgleichgewichte bzw. keine andere Abschlusskappe hat ist bisi nerfig. Aber das kann man - unter Verlust der Garantie - beheben.

Von der Aktion her weiss ich noch nicht so ganz was ich von halten soll. Die Greys erinnert mich ein wenig an die Black Stream / Black Pearl von Sportex... aber eben viel filligraner und hochwertiger. Vorallem ist die Rute ohne viel Lack aus dem Werk gekommen.... da spart man auch nochmal ein paar Gramm. Für das WG und den sau dünnen Blank ist man doch sehr verwundert wo díe Steifigkeit her kommt.

@ iltis

Du liest ja immer hier mit  Fischst du deine Greys nicht auch am Rhein bei Hessen?


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

würde mir evtl. jemand die länge vom rutengriff (ab rollenfuß) der greys und der shimano ausmessen ? 

hab leider keine möglichkeit zum begrabbeln etc. 

am besten mit längenangabe der ganzen rute....evtl. bekomm ich ja so ne kleine übersicht. 

ich mag ruten mit kurzem griff nämlich gar nicht....


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

@ Bodensee

kann ich dir heute gegen späten Nachmittag ausmessen. Der Griff der Greys ist aber nach hinten schon kürzer als bei der Shimano. Aus dem Bauch herraus ca. gute 7cm


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

schon mal danke


----------



## Fr33 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

So...

nun muss ich doch nach 1h angeln und durchtesten meiner Köder am Rhein auch ein Feedback geben:

Um es kurz zu machen - die Rute geht leider wieder zurück. Sie hat ihren Aufgabenbereich leider nicht so bewälltigen können wie gedacht.

Ich habe am Rhein mit 4,5" Shakern, 4" Kopytos und auch mal mit wobbler etc. gefischt. Hauptaugenmerk legte ich jedoch aufs Jiggen.

Habe die Shads mit jeweils 14gr, 18gr und 21 Gr gefischt. Mir fehlt bei der Greys aber eindeutig das Feedack um zu merken, was der Köder unter Wasser eigentlich macht. Bei vielen Ruten merkt man in der Spitze oder zumindet im Blank, wann der Gummi auf den Boden aufschlägt - und das deutlich. Die Greys vermittelt das bei 14Gr Köpfen erst auf den letzten 5-7m; bei 18Gr ab 10m und bei 21Gr immerhin ab gefühlte 15m ... sprich man merkt das klassische "zack" nicht wenn der Köder den Boden berührt. Mit 10Gr habe es erst gar nicht mehr versucht.

Im Grunde erkennt man bei meinen Ködergewichten nur den Bodenkontakt, wenn die Schnur zusammen sackt - sonst kauf.

Wurfweite war im ganzen ganz ordentlich - aber ich muss leider sagen, dass die Rute einfach ein dünnes, toll verarbeitet Stück Carbon ist --- mehr aber auch nicht. 

Soll nicht heissen, dass die Rute nicht fischbar ist. Aber für meine Köder ist sie Ungeeignet. Und dabei habe ich die 20-50Gr Version.... denke mit 13-15cm Ködern am 18Gr Kopf gibts mehr Feedback vom Blank.

Werde eventuell auf ne Speedmaster etc, setzen.... die Greys ist aber einfach zu heftig. 

Wie gesagt - persönliches Feedback - jeder mag das anders sehen.

@ Bodensee

der hintere Korkgriff misst gerade mal 33,5cm. Das komplette Handteil Korkkante - bis Fore-Gip-Korkkante sind bisi mehr als 49cm.


----------



## andreas999 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

@Fr33 ich glaube die Rute die du suchst ist eine Aspius.Ich habe auch die Greys und die Aspius.Aber bei weitem mehr Feedback hat die Aspius mit 10 bis 18g Köpfen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So...
> 
> nun muss ich doch nach 1h angeln und durchtesten meiner Köder am Rhein auch ein Feedback geben:
> 
> ...



Interessantes Feedback, danke dafür. 
In der Elbe bin ich im Moment mit kleineren Gummis (bis 13cm) und Köpfen bis 13 Gramm unterwegs. Damit komme ich super klar. Nur denke ich der Rhein ist eine ziemliche Hausnummer im Vergleich zum Mittellauf der Elbe (jedenfalls bekomme ich langsam so das Gefühl- war selbst nur als kleiner Jungangler dort). Werde mir aber auch noch eine schwerere Rute zulegen mit der ich auch größere Lappen fischen kann. Die Greys fische ich am liebsten in der Sperre zZ.
@TE: 
HAst du inzwischen eine Alternative? bzw. was fischst du jetzt? #6


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Hmmm...

ich finde gerade dass die Köder in deinen Gewichtsklassen so gut wie gar nicht mit der Rute harmonieren. Ab 21Gr + Shad hatte ich die Eindruck, dass die Rute anfängt zu "arbeiten". Alles darunter - auch wenn der Rhein gut Strömung hat - verpuffte in der sehr harten Aktion.

Wie beschreibe ich es am besten.... die Rute hat nen harten und straffen Blank. Aber leider setzt sich der Blank so bis in die Spitze fort. Da ist nichts mit einer Spitzenaktion, wie man es eigentlich kennt. Zieht man an der Schnur und simmuliert eine Belastung biegt sie sich eher parabol (sofern man die Kraft hat) und nicht wie andere JiggRuten erstmal über die Spitze und geht dann in den Blank. 

Inzwischen denke ich, dass ich über den Winter hin bis zur nächsten Saison ne SS3 nach meinen Wünschen selbst aufbauen werde. Kosten werden irgendwas um die 250€ (Material) sein und gut ist.

Vorher werd ich aber das Handwerk an einer Übungs-Rute probieren...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> ich finde gerade dass die Köder in deinen Gewichtsklassen so gut wie gar nicht mit der Rute harmonieren. Ab 21Gr + Shad hatte ich die Eindruck, dass die Rute anfängt zu "arbeiten". Alles darunter - auch wenn der Rhein gut Strömung hat - verpuffte in der sehr harten Aktion.
> 
> Wie beschreibe ich es am besten.... die Rute hat nen harten und straffen Blank. Aber leider setzt sich der Blank so bis in die Spitze fort. Da ist nichts mit einer Spitzenaktion, wie man es eigentlich kennt. Zieht man an der Schnur und simmuliert eine Belastung biegt sie sich eher parabol (sofern man die Kraft hat) und nicht wie andere JiggRuten erstmal über die Spitze und geht dann in den Blank.


 
Es ist mir jetzt schon häufiger aufgefallen, dass die Reviews zur Greys 20-50 Gramm komplett unterschiedlich ausfallen. Seltsam ist das schon. |kopfkrat
Mein Exemplar ist straff, das schon, aber bereits beim Trockenschwingen bringt man die Rute bis weit ins Handteil hinein zum Biegen, Kraftaufwand ist da keiner nötig. Im Gegensatz z.B. zu meiner -60 Gramm Elite Spin, da rührt sich beim Trockenwedeln erstmal gar nichts und beim Jiggen mit z.B. 17 Gramm auch nur die Spitze.

Irgendwie kommt´s mir echt so vor, als würden da 2 verschiedene Ruten besprochen. Manche finden sie erst mit Kopfgewichten jenseits der 20 Gramm erträglich, andere fischen sie lieber leichter. Ich z.B. mit Gesamtködergewichten bis allerhöchstens 28 Gramm, eher weniger. Beim Anlupfen eines z.B. größeren Pulse Shads am 14 Gramm Kopf biegt sich die Rute schon gewaltig, beim Werfen traue ich mich solche Gewichte schon gar nicht durchziehen.


----------



## KarpfenMichl (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Hi Leute 

Bis jetzt wurde "nur" die 2,74m Größe der Greys beschrieben, gibt es denn auch. Erfahrungswerte über die 2,44m Variante in 40-80 gr Wg ?

Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr dazu sagt, habe sie zu Weihnachten bekommen und wollte mal wissen was ihr dazu sagt und vor allem was man mir für eine Rolle empfehlen kann.

Freue mich über alle Antworten  

Lg michl :vik:


----------



## paule79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

Hallo,
ich finde den Bericht auch recht interessant.
Ich kann die Kopflastigkeit der Greys 40-80 g bestätigen,die 20-50g Version finde ich allerdings richtig mit ner 2500,bzw. 3000 er Rolle gut zu fischen.

Ich habe allerdings noch ne Frage zu der Greys 40-80 g WG.
Sie wird ja in dem Bericht mit der Speedmaster verglichen.
Die Speedmaster ist,zumindest nach derzeitigem Stand wesentlich teurer.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich suche noch eine Rute für größere Köder,als die mit meiner Greys 20-50 g zu fischen sind.
Als Köder habe ich Gummis ab 15-20 cm auf Hecht mit 10-15g Köpfen ;Jerks um die 50 g;größere Wobbler wie beispielsweise Zalt 19 etc.,gedacht.

Zudem soll diese Rute auch zum Zander jiggen im Rhein mit 15 cm Gufis und 28 g Köpfen genutzt werden.

Da ich die Greys heute für 75€ gesehen habe,wollte ich fragen,ob diese Rute für mein Vorhaben geeignet ist.
Ci@o


----------



## mephisto (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: Greys Prowla Platnium Specialist Lure vs Shimano Speedmaster*

die 40-80g in 2,74m ist arg kopflastig....schau dir mal die rute in 2,44m an,da ist das nicht so extrem.
ich werde mir die auch holen um damit 6"gufis mit 20 bis 30g kopf vom boot zu führen!denke mehr geht da locker auch noch!

fische die 2,74m in 20 bis 50g auch mit ner 3000 daiwa...die oben genannten köder sind aber zu fett für dieses rütchen!


----------

